# [SLOVED]RPC fail?NFS fails to start...

## opentaka

Hello, my nfs stoppped working and fails to start.

I did not change ANY nfs related files ( /etc/exports, /etc/conf.d/nfs )

here is what i get from

/etc/init.d/nfs start

```

starting NFS daemon...

Error starting NFS daemon

starting NFS mountd

cannnot register service: RPC: Unable to send; errno = Operation not permitted

Error starting NFS mountd

```

rpcinfo -p also stopped working so i guess its rpc problem but I dont know how to fix it.

I have remerged nfs-utils, linux-headers,glibc,deleted and touched /var/lib/nfs/*,rebuilted kernel,remerged util-linux,cleaned distfiles and portage tmp and ccache and tried again.

but still have the problem.

here is what i have in daemon.log

```

nfsd:nfssvc:Operation not permitted

rpc.statd:get hostname error for linux

rpc.statd:unable to register(statd, 1,udp)

nfsd:nfssvc:Operation not permitted

rc-scripts: Error Starting NFS daemon

rc-scripts: Error starting NFS mountd

```

and here in dmesg

```

RPC: sendmsg returned error 1

portmap: RPC call returned error 1

RPC: failed to contact portmap (errno -1)

```

I have spent many hours try to fix this problem.

Please, share your ideas with me.

thanks.

----------

## RayDude

 *antiwmac wrote:*   

> Hello, my nfs stoppped working and fails to start.
> 
> I did not change ANY nfs related files ( /etc/exports, /etc/conf.d/nfs )
> 
> here is what i get from
> ...

 

Is portmap running?

```
/etc/init.d/portmap start
```

and

```
rc-update add portmap default
```

Raydude

----------

## opentaka

Yes, portmap is runnig and I also reemerged portmap too, 

AND

i found that if i stop iptables, i can start nfs just fine!

and it is not because of my iptables rules because it still fails with no rule, iptables -F and iptables -X.

so iptables blocking nfs startup!?

----------

## RayDude

 *antiwmac wrote:*   

> Yes, portmap is runnig and I also reemerged portmap too, 
> 
> AND
> 
> i found that if i stop iptables, i can start nfs just fine!
> ...

 

I haven't used iptables in a very long time... (I have a hardware firewall) So I can't be of any help.

I did a google search, maybe these will help...

http://www.lowth.com/LinWiz/nfs_help.html

https://utils.its.caltech.edu/pipermail/linux-forum/2004/000008.html

http://yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialIptablesNetworkGateway.html

----------

## opentaka

 *RayDude wrote:*   

>  *antiwmac wrote:*   Yes, portmap is runnig and I also reemerged portmap too, 
> 
> AND
> 
> i found that if i stop iptables, i can start nfs just fine!
> ...

 

hi, thx for the urls's but I have already configured how to nfs thru iptables already long time ago  :Smile: 

my problem is that nfs wont start, not cant connect etc tho  :Smile: 

anyway, i am suspecting that something with my kernel config, around network options area.

tryed with brand new kernel and worked fine, so i am figuring what option made this wont work...

----------

## opentaka

ok figured out.

it worked by disabling QOS stuff.. 

donno why that caused tho

----------

## RayDude

 *antiwmac wrote:*   

> ok figured out.
> 
> it worked by disabling QOS stuff.. 
> 
> donno why that caused tho

 

That's good to know, thanks for posting the fix.

Can you add [solved] to the thread title?

Thanks,

Raydude

----------

## opentaka

done  :Smile: 

----------

## DarkMind

 *RayDude wrote:*   

>  *antiwmac wrote:*   ok figured out.
> 
> it worked by disabling QOS stuff.. 
> 
> donno why that caused tho 
> ...

 

i have the same problem

that is the "QOS" stuff? how can i disable?

----------

